# prewar schwinn tall frame/



## kenny (Oct 28, 2015)

picked this up from craigslist cool bike,tall frame?,fore brake,painted rims ,sayers & company duplex badge,springer for w/ both keys


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 28, 2015)

super cool looking! the paint is awesome. don't see colors like that hardly ever.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2015)

fordmike65 is gonna want this......


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice find! Looks pretty original to me, besides the bars. Probably 40/41


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 28, 2015)

Schweet ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2015)

bricycle said:


> fordmike65 is gonna want this......




I would but.....It's a Schwine! Nice find. Great colors & amazing condition!


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2015)

any way to get a close up of the badge?
Thanks, JKent


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 29, 2015)

jkent said:


> any way to get a close up of the badge?
> Thanks, JKent




I picked up a Prewar Schwinn in Indiana years ago with the exact same color and the same badge !  It was not nearly as nice as the one Kenny picked up, and the fenders were gone, but unmistakable maroon with black darts. Must have been their signature color.  "Sayre & Company",  "Terre Haute, Indianna" I remember trying to research the company, but didn't turn up much.  

Bike is long gone, but I still have the badge:


----------



## kenny (Oct 29, 2015)

yep thats the badge,don't know how to add pics after the original post was listed


----------



## walter branche (Oct 30, 2015)

go to the edit post , click it , then scroll down to go advanced , click it , scroll down to manage attachments ,click it ,


----------



## kenny (Oct 30, 2015)

hello and thank you!,where is the edit post,i don't see it


----------



## Djshakes (Oct 30, 2015)

I picked up this one out of WI.


----------



## kenny (Oct 30, 2015)

hello ,i would not tank under 1000 cash


----------



## kenny (Oct 30, 2015)

very cool thanks for the pic and offer


----------

